# How do you setup reverb



## Fhl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi,

I have been using sends to a algorithm reverb, but this just doesn't do it.
How do you setup your reverb? 
Do you use several instances, varying depth etc?

I am thinking of getting altiverb regular (dont really need 5.1, although it would be nice to have the feature in handy).

If anyone use VSL with VE Pro here, I'd be really interested in just how you setup reverberation 

Thanks alot!
Fred


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 27, 2009)

see.. thats why im asking for a better search function.. or ala gearslutz that everytime u are going to start a thread itll automaticlaly show u if there are similar threads. 
just saying.. better seach function. 


anywho.. check older threads. seems altiverb with todd ao IR is the THE one to have. 

i like EOS from audio damage


----------



## P.T. (Nov 27, 2009)

todd ao?


----------



## Hal (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Fhl
i would say the same thing
search the site this have been discussed a lot here

otherwise most people here are using convolution and Altiverb specially

there is a lot of ways to do it with digital reverbs,as with convolution or hardware rev.
just give the search a chance


----------



## Fhl (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks guys. sorry if I wasted your time!


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 28, 2009)

no problem. not your fault. the search function makes it a PITA to find anything in here. too bad cause there is a wealth of info. 
man i cannot even find my own thread about doing something about the search function. :(


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 28, 2009)

When u use dry recorded libs, there is one trick: Add an early refection reverb preset to, for example. a trumpet. Make the panning in the way that you hear the early reflection reverb more on the other side where you trumpet is panned. (in a sub group) From this sub group send a good portion to another (master) reverb (Hall e.t.c....)

Only one example. There are so many ways to get a good sound..... . My suggestion is: Experiment!


----------



## Fhl (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I will!


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 30, 2009)

Fred,
I've been sending auxilliary sends (for instance from the flutes) to two separate instances of Altiverb -- one instance of Altiverb has only the early reflections trurned on, and the other instance has only the tail turned on. That way you can control the amount to each one individually.

If you send the signal as a pre-fader signal to the altiverb instances, you will control the amount of dry signal with the fader knob (i.e. the flutes fader/channel knob).

Then I set up a reverb on a master bus and everything will go through this reverb. It is another instance of altiverb, but this time, with the dry signal turned on and the tail turned on (early reflections turned off) I reduce the mix knob (mix between dry and wet signal) to about 40%. This gives an overall reverb tail to kind of blend everything together like good minestrone soup. It's amazing how this last step will soften and make everything seem like it's more 'in place'.

SVK had a great thread about the above approach called "Getting THAT sound" -- or something like that. Do a search on VI control and I think you'll come up with it.

Mahlon


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 30, 2009)

40% wet!!? 

That's a lot. 

Interesting 

Do u add that last verb to the mix buss of the flute stems or it's an overall verb for all the orchestra.?

I'm asking cause im ways afraid of making my stuff sound washy but maybe it's cause I don't have altiverb


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 30, 2009)

gsilbers @ Mon Nov 30 said:


> 40% wet!!?
> 
> That's a lot.
> 
> ...



Really, 40% doesn't sound like much -- at least on my setup.....

That would be as an overall verb for the whole orchestra. The flute was just one example of a stem. But the sending to different tail and er with varying amounts is basically what Steven von Kampen described in his thread on the subject. 

I'd be interested to try EOS for the overall (whole orchestra) reverb tail.

Mahlon


----------



## bryla (Dec 1, 2009)

Mahlon, one of the steps Svk said, that I could use in my non-VSL/non-Altiverb setup was that the ER is 2dB louder than the dry signal - really nice trick


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 1, 2009)

Mahlon @ Mon Nov 30 said:


> ...
> Then I set up a reverb on a master bus and everything will go through this reverb. It is another instance of altiverb, but this time, with the dry signal turned on and the tail turned on (early reflections turned off) I reduce the mix knob (mix between dry and wet signal) to about 40%. This gives an overall reverb tail to kind of blend everything together like good minestrone soup. It's amazing how this last step will soften and make everything seem like it's more 'in place'. ...
> 
> Mahlon



How true!


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 1, 2009)

gsilbers @ Mon Nov 30 said:


> 40% wet!!?
> 
> That's a lot.
> 
> Interesting



Sorry gsilbers! You are right. I did not have it set to 40%. While writing my response, I was looking at the wrong Altibverb instance. :oops:

The 'wash' reverb instance is set somewhere around 08 - 13%, depending.

Mahlon


----------

